# Star Wars Episode 8: So stritten Mark Hamill und Rian Johnson



## Quinzel (6. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: So stritten Mark Hamill und Rian Johnson* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: So stritten Mark Hamill und Rian Johnson*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Metroplex1982 (6. September 2022)

Dass Luke, der Held von Generationen von Filmfans, sich aus Angst auf einer Insel verkriecht und dann stirbt weil er sich beim Live streamen verausgabt hat, ist etwa so wie wenn im neuen Indiana Jones Indy gefragt würde ob er helfen kann all seine Freunde zu retten, er das ablehnt, und dann an einem Herzinfarkt auf der Toilette stirbt.

TLJ war schlicht eine Beleidigung und absolut respektlos.


----------



## Fraggie0815 (6. September 2022)

Es ist ja schon Tradition, das alle gescheiterten Jedi Meister im Exil leben und dann irgendwann eine Schraube bei ihnen locker wird.


----------



## -JB- (6. September 2022)

Also hat Rian Johnson eigentlich gar nichts neues zu dem Vorfall gesagt, in seinen ganzen Ausführungen steckt ja nicht einen klarer Satz, was nun wirklich Sache war. Der Mann hätte Politiker werden sollen.


----------



## Nevrion (6. September 2022)

Mit anderen Worten Rian's: Mark Hamill hat zwar Dekaden an Erfahrung mit der Figur, so wie sie ihm auch von George Lukas nahe gebracht wurde, aber ich geb da einen Dreck drauf und schaffe lieber meinen persönlichen Mythos der Figur, die ich mir über Nacht ausgedacht hab.


----------



## OutsiderXE (6. September 2022)

Ich sag ja immer, die Sequels waren nur dafür da die alten Helden schlecht aussehen (Palpatine doch nicht besiegt...) und sterben zu lassen


----------



## Four2Seven (6. September 2022)

Ich bin immer noch der Ansicht, dass Snoke in Episode 7 genial eingeführt wurde. Aber wie er dann in Episode 8 verheizt wurde, das wars dann endgültig. Auch mit Captain Phasma wäre weit mehr drin gewesen. Habe Episode 9 der Vollständigkeit halber noch angesehen, aber wenn dann sogar Episode 1-3 (für mich) unterhaltsamer war, obwohl man wusste, wohin die Reise geht, dann sagt das schon einiges.


----------



## Jakkelien (6. September 2022)

_'Okay, das ist die Vision, die du verfolgst, und ich werde die bestmögliche Version davon machen.'_
Und das hat Mark Hamill. Das ist einfach seine beste Performance.


----------



## mouthman (7. September 2022)

"Ein großer Teil der Fangemeinde behauptete, dass es sich um eine der besten Fortsetzungen des Franchise handelte [...}"

eh, what? wäre mir neu, dass der großteil der fangemeinde so denkt. wie kommt man aus diese idee?


----------



## Neawoulf (7. September 2022)

Wie nennt man das nochmal? Selektive Wahrnehmung?

Episode 8 hatte durchaus ein paar gute Szenen und Elemente (als Raumschiff-Fan fand ich das Design der Supremacy sehr cool), aber die Story als Komplettpaket, die albernen Kasinoszenen und das, was mit Luke Skywalker und Snoke gemacht wurde, haben mich schon sehr enttäuscht. Episode 9 war danach auch nicht mehr besser.

In Sachen Disney Star Wars haben mir eigentlich nur Rogue One und The Mandalorian gefallen, Episode 7 abschnittsweise auch. Die neueren Serien (Book of Boba Fett und Obi-Wan) hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## 80sGamer (7. September 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> In Sachen Disney Star Wars haben mir eigentlich nur Rogue One und The Mandalorian gefallen, Episode 7 abschnittsweise auch. Die neueren Serien (Book of Boba Fett und Obi-Wan) hab ich noch nicht gesehen.



Sowohl Obi Wan als auch Boba Fett sind beides Serien, bei denen man sich em Ende fragt, ob man das wirklich hätte erzählen/zeigen müssen. Schlecht sind beide natürlich nicht. Aber doch eher nur kurzweilige Unterhaltung.


----------



## lokokokode (8. September 2022)

Hatte einen tollen Kommentar auf Youtube zu Luke's fulminanter Rückkehr in der Serie The Mandolorian gelesen... 


"Here's your franchise back. Don't lose it again..."

Das trifft es 100%


----------



## Eyisnnurmeinemeinung (9. September 2022)

Vielleicht denken manche Kinogänger je mehr unerwartete, haareraufende Twists und untypische, dumme Charaktere, desto besser der Film.


----------



## AgentDynamic (9. September 2022)

Eyisnnurmeinemeinung schrieb:


> Vielleicht denken manche Kinogänger je mehr unerwartete, haareraufende Twists und untypische, dumme Charaktere, desto besser der Film.


Also so wie bei  "Idiocracy" nur in echt...^^


----------



## joker02221 (11. September 2022)

Das Geschwurbel lässt sich darauf reduzieren, dass ihm Hamills Sicht völlig schnuppe war.


----------

